# LATCH weight limits with Nautilus



## 2boyzmama (Jun 4, 2007)

It hadn't occurred to me that there might be a weight limit to LATCH, but a friend recently told me there is. I looked in my Sienna's manual, it doesn't say anything. So I called Toyota, they said they don't publish a weight limit. Does the carseat itself have a limit?

My son is 5, 44 pounds, and the seat is currently in the third row passenger side (although we might move it to the middle spot, not sure yet). I could dig out the manual, but I thought I'd just ask here first


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Toyota has a latch limit of 48lbs, don't know if the natilus has its own limit or defers to cars.

-Angela


----------



## 2boyzmama (Jun 4, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alegna* 
Toyota has a latch limit of 48lbs, don't know if the natilus has its own limit or defers to cars.

-Angela

Now why couldn't they tell me that? It's not in the manual, so first I called the dealer, and they didn't know, but said they'd try to find it out for me. Then I called corporate and they looked it up and said they don't publish a limit, they only say that their LATCH system conforms to NTHSA standards (which I havne't looked up, maybe there's a weight in there?)

So how did you find out that it's 48lbs?


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Techs have some magic manual that lists them







I have a toyota so I've asked...

-Angela


----------



## chickabiddy (Jan 30, 2004)

Actually, Toyota defers to the carseat manufacturer, and the Nautilus has a 48# limit. (Per my magic book.)


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

lol There ya go!

Okay holder of magic book- what's Safeguard Childseat say?

-Angela


----------



## MacKinnon (Jun 15, 2004)

I don't have my magic book with me, so I can't answer Angela's question but I wanted to note that the magic book is called the LATCH Manual. It's compiled every two years by Safe Ride News from information all collected by the vehicle and child restraint manufactures. It is a magic book, and it is well used and dearly loved by me and every tech I know that has one! Now, why on earth that isn't clearer in vehicle and child restraint manufacturers instructions is beyond me. It's impossible to find in most vehicle manuals. Very irritating!


----------



## chickabiddy (Jan 30, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alegna* 
Okay holder of magic book- what's Safeguard Childseat say?

Safeguard Child Seat = 48#.


----------



## 2boyzmama (Jun 4, 2007)

Thank you, oh holders of magic LATCH book!


----------



## busymama77 (Jun 16, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alegna* 
Toyota has a latch limit of 48lbs, don't know if the natilus has its own limit or defers to cars.

-Angela

Really!? Cause my 4yo is 50lbs and is in a Nautilus and I drive a Camry. Should I switch him over to a booster seat, I guess?


----------



## chickabiddy (Jan 30, 2004)

No, most 4yos should not be in booster seats. You should install the Nautilus, in harness mode, with the vehicle seatbelts and then use the top tether.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

thanks!

-Angela


----------

